# PBC on FOX: Danny Garcia vs Robert Guerrero & Sammy Vasquez vs Aaron Martinez rbr



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

*The fight comes on TV at 8 EST.*

The lineup is
Danny Garcia vs Robert Guerrero for the vacant WBC welterweight title
Sammy Vasquez Jr vs Aaron Martinez
Dominic Breazeale vs Amir Mansour

Check www.fox.com around the time the fight starts to see if they're streaming it.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Aaron Martinez again?

Pbc still trying to figure out a formula to beat him fair


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kush said:


> Aaron Martinez again?
> 
> Pbc still trying to figure out a formula to beat him fair


:lol: Martinez is the southpaw slayer


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

So the Mansour fight wont start for about an hour and a half?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> So the Mansour fight wont start for about an hour and a half?


Yep 88 minutes now


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Yep 88 minutes now


Cheers cant wait!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

supposed to a heavyweight fight tonight. what channel is that on?


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> supposed to a heavyweight fight tonight. what channel is that on?


See: thread title


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Sammy is probably my favorite active fighter right now since Sergio retired. I absolutely love his style of fighting.

Can't fucking wait for this to start.

We have a highly intriguing fight in Breazeale-Mansour. Huge step up for the relatively green Breazeale, and i personally think he will fail the test. But he is the bookies favorite tonight, and quite a few seem to be picking him. Fucking fascinating fight this.

Vasquez is in another step up fight. I think he's being brought along pretty much perfectly, and he's probably not too far away from some big fights in the relatively near future if he beats Martinez convincingly. Martinez is certainly no bum, but i struggle to see him beating Vasquez.

The main event hasn't generated all that much buzz among the fans, and i haven't really been hyped for it at all.. but i'm actually really excited for it now that it's here. I simply can't imagine this one being anything other than a highly entertaining fight.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

has the potential to be a dull fight. as does Thurman-Porter...


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> has the potential to be a dull fight. as does Thurman-Porter...


How could thurman-porter be dull? break it down for me because I've always seen a pretty good fight between those 2


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Sammy is probably my favorite active fighter right now since Sergio retired. I absolutely love his style of fighting.
> 
> Can't fucking wait for this to start.
> 
> ...


To be honest Breazeale should have lost to Kassi, Breazeale looked like shit in that fight. Kassi has been on the wrong end of 2 decisions now, first Arreola now Breazeale. I think mansour should win but he has been known to put in some spotty performances lately. Martinez is clearly decent he has 2 wins over alexander and guerrero (imo) so I think Vasquez has some work cut out for him tonight. Still favor Vasquez.

agreed, Garcia-Guerrero is the lowlight of the night. Garcia fights these days in general don't generaate any hype for me. His dad doesn't want him to fight stiff opposition ever since the Herrera fight which he lost.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Apparently Fox viewers love overpriced compilation CDs. These commercials :rofl


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

thought I was through with Brian Kenny...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

What a lame crew...


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

It says this will end at 9 here on my DISH schedule... this isn't lasting just two hours.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

apparently it is...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

the in-house effects look overdone to me...


----------



## RightHook (Jan 15, 2016)

I really hope this finishes with some quick KO's. I want to go to bed!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Size disparity is huge

6'7 81.5 inch reach vs 6'1 74 inch reach


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

War Mansour! this wont go long


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Dominic will look like out of his leauge again


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Mansour came out scrappy, damn. I hope he KO's Breazeale.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Mansour

Those body shots will slow Breazeale


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

a 40 year old man is in better shape than the man in his prime


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Mansour has one hell of a pace he has to keep up. His bombs don't seem to be doing a damn thing. Enjoying the scrappiness of him though and hope he ends this lazy fuck.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mansour dominated the first round


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I can see Mansour gassing and getting stopped in this fight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh, Breazeale hurt.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Damn. He had him a little stunned there.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Mansour
10-9 Mansour

He's dominating right now, but may gas


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

damn bell


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Breazeale keeps dipping into his left...


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> 10-9 Mansour
> 10-9 Mansour
> 
> He's dominating right now, but may gas


Yea. That's an unlikely pace to keep up for 10 rounds.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> 10-9 Mansour
> 10-9 Mansour
> 
> He's dominating right now, but may gas


Dont know if Breazeale is good enough to take advantage tbh


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Wish I lived closer to LA, my homie told me they were letting people walk in again


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh, Breazeale down.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes!!!!


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Damn, Mansour can punch.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Mansour has that fire. Man, he came out like he was possessed. :lol:


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Mansour getting tired and walking into more punches now. Damn.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

The punches that breazeale does manage to land dont have much impact, nice flurry there at the end of the round by breazeale


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Mansour
10-9 Mansour
10-8 Mansour


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Mansour has that fire. Man, he came out like he was possessed. :lol:


He does man. That's something that I love to see. He wants this fight so much. Every time he takes a punch he decides that he's gonna go down swinging if he has to, and it's honestly served him well so far. Exhausted though.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

is that Kobe next to espinoza?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This is a very exciting fight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Mansour still tired. Breazeale just focusing on his jab.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Mansour is putting everything into every shot. It's a poetic thing to watch, because it matches where he is in life. Breazeale landing a bit easier now.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

aliwasthegreatest said:


> He does man. That's something that I love to see. He wants this fight so much. Every time he takes a punch he decides that he's gonna go down swinging if he has to, and it's honestly served him well so far. Exhausted though.


Yeah, Mansour is one of my favorites in the heavyweight division.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Mansour
10-9 Mansour
10-8 Mansour
9-10 Breazeale


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Breazeale's best round thus far


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Mansour missed his best chance for sure, even still he is in control of the fight. Dominic is finding his range a little now however


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Mansour was like "I'm not carrying your fatass" and drops Breazeale.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Who is the commentary team, they are all awful


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Yeah, Mansour is one of my favorites in the heavyweight division.


I don't even really watch boxing anymore, but I will watch every fight that this guy has from now on that I can.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Man I love the way mansour bangs away with the right hook


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Mansour
10-9 Mansour
10-8 Mansour
9-10 Breazeale
9-10 Breazeale

Ok we got a real fight now.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Took those shots like a grown ass man. You don't often get to see the essence of the person behind the fighter in everything they do in that ring.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mansour quits in the corner!!!!!! Breazeale wins by TKO!!!


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

No no no no no!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

The fuck happened? He broke his jaw?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

WTF just happened?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Uhh..


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Mansour gassed badly he should have finished it after the knockdown

I had 40 on Mansour but covered myself with 20 on Breazeale KO in play at 15/4

So overall made 35


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> The fuck happened? He broke his jaw?


I guess....


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

What the fuck? If a fighter quits i think it's his business, but i never expected Mansour to be the type to quit under.. well, ANY circumstance, especially when he was way up on the cards!


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Mansour finally feeling those 43 years, Brizeale looked awful again, while he came back well, that's relative considering how wild and old Mansour looked in there


----------



## RightHook (Jan 15, 2016)

He looked terrible at the end of the last round, when he was holding Breazeale in the corner. Even so the game should of been over in the third round. 

Be interesting to see where the Olympian goes from here, he looked poor.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Goddammit


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

well.....


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I think Breazeale was starting to come on, but still. You can't quit like that


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Bit through his tongue..... Shit


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mansour tells his corner "I can't close my mouth"


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Amir saying in the corner he couldn't close his mouth.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Breazeale will lose soon


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Shit, I feel bad for Mansour. Breazeale is fucking terrible, though. He won't go anywhere.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Brizeale is like Tyson Fury with none of the skill


----------



## MyName (Jun 26, 2013)

Tough break for Mansour literally.

Brezeale gets lucky again.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'm glad Breazeale has something to celebrate after losing his mom a month ago


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm glad Breazeale has something to celebrate after losing his mom a month ago


He actually seems like a decent guy...but by god is he bad


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thing is Breazeale would have KO'd him in the next 3 rounds, Mansour was completely gassed


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MyName said:


> Tough break for Mansour literally.
> 
> Brezeale gets lucky again.


breazeale got lucky?

he came off the canvas to beat that azz

nothing lucky about that


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Thing is Breazeale would have KO'd him in the next 3 rounds, Mansour was completely gassed


the live bet ko prop was breazeale +400 before mansour quit on his stool


----------



## MyName (Jun 26, 2013)

quincy k said:


> breazeale got lucky?
> 
> he came off the canvas to beat that azz
> 
> nothing lucky about that


''Beat that azz'' in a very loose sense.

If Mansour wouldn't have had his jaw broken he would have won.That's lucky for Breazale.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

A.C.S said:


> Thing is Breazeale would have KO'd him in the next 3 rounds, Mansour was completely gassed


The way he was swinging and adding on his age to that theres no way he could go the distance at that pace, even though he's never been a finesse fighter and taking into consideration Brizeales massive size, he was still horribly horribly out of range and off target at times


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

PBC just dying to see Aaron Martinez lose. :lol:


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

MyName said:


> ''Beat that azz'' in a very loose sense.
> 
> If Mansour wouldn't have had his jaw broken he would have won.That's lucky for Breazale.


I don't know, Mansour was starting to look very old towards the end


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

quincy k said:


> the live bet ko prop was breazeale +400 before mansour quit on his stool


I got on it when it was 15/4 but at the end of that round Mansour was completely gassed

Breazeale took his punches when Mansour was fine, im not saying Breazeale is better but Mansour's stamina would have failed him


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MyName said:


> ''Beat that azz'' in a very loose sense.
> 
> If Mansour wouldn't have had his jaw broken he would have won.That's lucky for Breazale.


are you sure his jaw was broken or was it his spirit?

after breazeale took mansours best and the proceeded to get in that azz?


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Martinez really going to have to pull it out here to win, Vazquez has a lot of tools and he can bang so I doubt he will get walked down with workrate

I see a stoppage in the mid rounds, maybe earlier


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> He actually seems like a decent guy...but by god is he bad


:lol: yeah he is on both fronts.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't know why, but I want Martinez to pull off teh upset again.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> I got on it when it was 15/4 but at the end of that round Mansour was completely gassed
> 
> Breazeale took his punches when Mansour was fine, im not saying Breazeale is better but Mansour's stamina would have failed him


i got it at +400 right after dominick was unloading on mansour

like yourself, i saw mansour gassed and he was either going to ko breazeale or get kod himself

he was not going the distance


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Damn.. i didn't know Sammy has PTSD.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Damn.. i didn't know Sammy has PTSD.


Dont understand why they are trying to sell sammy with that angle. Just bizarre. Some of these commentators make me smh


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Vasquez


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

God that war was such a pointless fucking disaster


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

quincy k said:


> i got it at +400 right after dominick was unloading on mansour
> 
> like yourself, i saw mansour gassed and he was either going to ko breazeale or get kod himself
> 
> he was not going the distance


Gotta love the live odds who knew Mansour would quit and we could win so easily lol


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

quincy k said:


> are you sure his jaw was broken or was it his spirit?
> 
> after breazeale took mansours best and the proceeded to get in that azz?


Bitinginto your tongue is extremely painful. Add to that getting your jaw dislocated, and I can see why he quit.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

don't know these dudes. be back for the main...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

The Kraken said:


> God that war was such a pointless fucking disaster


Not for us fans. :hey


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

allenko1 said:


> don't know these dudes. be back for the main...


Vazquez is a good prospect


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Vasquez
10-9 Vasquez


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Bitinginto your tongue is extremely painful. Add to that getting your jaw dislocated, and I can see why he quit.


you are entirely correct if mansour did indeed break his jaw.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Martinez coming forward finally.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Amir Khan is in the building! LOL


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

I spy King Khan


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Dont understand why they are trying to sell sammy with that angle. Just bizarre. Some of these commentators make me smh


Agree 100%. PTSD, or cancer and stuff like that shouldn't really be a selling point imo. I sure hope Vasquez is at least okay with that information being shared with the viewers.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

How long until garcia and guerrero in the ring you guys think?


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Martinez awkward head movement giving Vazquez some problems he needs to settle down a little


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Vasquez
10-9 Vasquez
10-9 Vasquez

Martinez starting to figure it out


----------



## mn0dr (Mar 2, 2014)

A.C.S said:


> Amir Khan is in the buidling! LOL


Hoping it storms into the ring after the fight like Fury the other week!


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Them Bones said:


> Agree 100%. PTSD, or cancer and stuff like that shouldn't really be a selling point imo. I sure hope Vasquez is at least okay with that information being shared with the viewers.


He talks pretty openly about it


----------



## RightHook (Jan 15, 2016)

Spotted Amir Khan there, preparing for his next twitter outburst most likely :-(


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Vasquez
10-9 Vasquez
10-9 Vasquez
10-9 Vasquez


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> He talks pretty openly about it


Cool, respect to him for that. I didn't even know he had it.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Bet Devil Dick Cheneys bank account helps soothe that guilt that keeps him up at night haha


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Agree 100%. PTSD, or cancer and stuff like that shouldn't really be a selling point imo. I sure hope Vasquez is at least okay with that information being shared with the viewers.


Theyre still talking about it. Just weird. Focus on positive things instead of ptsd


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

mn0dr said:


> Hoping it storms into the ring after the fight like Fury the other week!


:rofl for some reason I can see it happening


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Agree 100%. PTSD, or cancer and stuff like that shouldn't really be a selling point imo. I sure hope Vasquez is at least okay with that information being shared with the viewers.


I have pretty severe PTSD. Them bringing it up is making me want Sammy to lose. It's fucking annoying


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Paul Malignaggi said he was captivated by Prince Naseem too, say what you want about the guy but he made an impression


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Vasquez
10-9 Vasquez
10-9 Vasquez
10-9 Vasquez
10-9 Vasquez


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

"Whittaker was a master, Naseem was just unorthodox and wild" haha The Prince is a polariser


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Vasquez killing it. Martinez not even coming forward. He's impersonating a tank tonight.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Is this guy saying vasquez is more aggressive than hamed was


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Is this guy saying vasquez is more aggressive than hamed was


He may have been talking about sweet pea but it makes no sense In either case


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Windmiller said:


> Is this guy saying vasquez is more aggressive than hamed was


He's clearly not a fan


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Vasquez
10-9 Vasquez
10-9 Vasquez
10-9 Vasquez
10-9 Vasquez
10-9 Vasquez


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

These commentators are really bad tonight. Keith is ok


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Boring fight.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I was going to put 95 on the stoppage fuck, he quit lol


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

tommygun711 said:


> These commentators are really bad tonight. Keith is ok


They really are, making me yearn for the Colonel ffs, wonder what Paulie would say considering he was a big Naseem fan


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Another corner retirement. Well thats ok to be honest because it was obvious Vasquez was gonna win every round.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Damn Martinez quits also. Vasquez Tko!! 21-0(15Kos)


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

glad thats over.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank goodness. Martinez didn't even come to fight. Damn commentators were also putting me to sleep.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

The broadcasters are making me think the PTSD is a work


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Martinez quit. So shameful.


----------



## RightHook (Jan 15, 2016)

I wonder if he is ill or something? Didnt turn up at all


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Anyone thinks Garcia will quit on his stool if Guerrero comes out swinging?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

aliwasthegreatest said:


> I have pretty severe PTSD. Them bringing it up is making me want Sammy to lose. It's fucking annoying


Sorry to hear that mate! Yeah, i think it became uncomfortable or awkward for everyone with how they went on and on about his PTSD.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Who the fuck are these jokers? I thought one of them sounded like BJ Flores but then I realised he doesn't talk that much shit


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Is the correct pronunciation VazqUez or Vazqez? I always say it like Vasqez


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I hope guerrero snatches that 0 tonight tbh


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

The Kraken said:


> Is the correct pronunciation VazqUez or Vazqez? I always say it like Vasqez


the way you say it is correct


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Martinez was sporting an injury before the fight even started. He didn't look like the same fighter.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Is the correct pronunciation VazqUez or Vazqez? I always say it like Vasqez


You don't need the exaggerated "U".


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

If anyone is quitting it is gonna be Guerrero. It obvious he is boxing just for the money and his heart isn't in it. In the Martinez fight it looked like he was ready to say "fuck this" pretty much the entire fight and that was against a lighter puncher and way less skilled opponent. I think Guerrero quits on his stool around the 9th.

And no disrespect to Vazquez but every fighter in the top 10 would eat him for lunch.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Amir Mansour has a fully fractured jaw


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Amir Mansour has a fully fractured jaw


a guy cannot fight with that. That is like an achilles being out in a basketball player.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Does Thurman want to be a commentator? What is that about?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> a guy cannot fight with that. That is like an achilles being out in a basketball player.


yeah I can sympathize with him. I feel bad for him. At his age, he may be done.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

i dont know how these guys keep their dads around. id be fucking embarrassed


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I got garcia on points


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

This card shows why boxing on network TV can be bad. Mansour quits, we know nothing and Fox goes on a 5 minute commercial break, same with Martinez


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

mansour was paid 55k for that fight and is for all intents and purposes done as a prize fighter if he suffered a broken jaw.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

MAG1965 said:


> Does Thurman want to be a commentator? What is that about?


I think it's too make the connection in the viewers mind between him and the winner of this fight. Then once that fight is made that same viewer had immediate understanding and they can build the fight more easily. Or he wants to be a commentator. He's decent at it.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

I like how when it cuts back to Box Nation the first thing Buncey does is undo the shit US commentary for the viewer.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

nuclear said:


> i dont know how these guys keep their dads around. id be fucking embarrassed


:lol: I think they realise their dads can sell the fights for them, Garcia hardly speaks


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> This card shows why boxing on network TV can be bad. Mansour quits, we know nothing and Fox goes on a 5 minute commercial break, same with Martinez


It can be good. What PBC has to do is get some better fights. Get people to really watch.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

quincy k said:


> mansour was paid 55k for that fight and is for all intents and purposes done as a prize fighter if he suffered a broken jaw.


Yea.... That's fucked. It'll take too long to recover from that for him to have any reason to come back.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Does Guerrero need more crossfit? We'll see.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Guerrero has a good amount of fans in the crowd


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Kurushi said:


> I like how when it cuts back to Box Nation the first thing Buncey does is undo the shit US commentary for the viewer.


What did he say?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

HAHAH! The fuck is Garcia wearing!?


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Hah, the all pink is a funny touch


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Haha, Khan having to sit in attendance as they replay his KO to Garcia, as if Sky replaying the Breidis Prescott loss over and over in front of him wasn't bad enough


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Windmiller said:


> This card shows why boxing on network TV can be bad. Mansour quits, we know nothing and Fox goes on a 5 minute commercial break, same with Martinez


Yeah boxing on network TV was a horrible idea. Fuck making it better and expanding the audience! I wanna know why Aaron Martinez quit and I wanna know now!!!!


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Guerrero has a good amount of fans in the crowd


hes a born and bred californian


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Danny still coming out with the gay masks


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Robert is such a fake ass fool :lol:

Dude coming out to Los Tigres del Norte, when he most likely doesn't understand a word they say. atsch


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Guerrero with his dads goatee


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Robert is such a fake ass fool :lol:
> 
> Dude coming out to Los Tigres del Norte, when he most likely doesn't understand a word they say. atsch


I was just thinking that :lol: dude can't understand his own entrance music. Does he have a white mom or what? Then I might forgive him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Danny's mask


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

:lol: what the hell is that thing.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Danny Swish - Gay as fuck.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Every single announcer or boxing expert that they have on these PBC shows suck. They all don't know shit about boxing and they suck at commenting too. The NBC crew withMarv Albert, BJ Flores and Sugar Ray is painful to listen too.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

The dreaded tiger trunks George Foreman is scared off


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Every single announcer or boxing expert that they have on these PBC shows suck. They all don't know shit about boxing and they suck at commenting too. The NBC crew withMarv Albert, BJ Flores and Sugar Ray is painful to listen too.


Yep. It's beyond embarrassing at this point. Most of them even stumble on the fighters' names.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

aliwasthegreatest said:


> I think it's too make the connection in the viewers mind between him and the winner of this fight. Then once that fight is made that same viewer had immediate understanding and they can build the fight more easily. Or he wants to be a commentator. He's decent at it.


He is ok. But he has a tough fight in front of him with Porter. I just think Thurman might be a little too strong for Porter,who likes to brawl a little. Porter always reminded me of Tim Bradley.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Guerrero is doing well thi first round, nice counterpunching. Garcia is feeling him out and seeing what he can do.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Guerrero came to fight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Guerrero

uh, come on Garcia


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Call me crazy but guerrero won that round


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Good close round. I think Guerrero edged it. Danny was landing super clean at first but then Guerrero kept landing consistent body shots with his ambushes.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Call me crazy but guerrero won that round


he did win it. Guerrero is being more aggresive, but Garcia is waiting to see what he can do and if he can land that left hook.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Good start by Guerrero but needs to tuck his chin a bit more, feinting is kryptonite to Garcia


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

1-0 Guerrero


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Guerrero is quick enough compared to Garcia, and GArcia is going to have to start to land body shots to set up the left hook. Body punches are the key for Garcia to take Guerrero out of his fight.


----------



## mn0dr (Mar 2, 2014)

It's not hard to outwork Garcia, that is Guerrero's best chance, just keep throwing


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> What did he say?


After the Mansour fight he was saying that they were being unnecessarily harsh on him throughout the entire fight. After the Vasquez fight he was basically saying this performance doesn't have to be about his PTSD it can just be about him being a good fighter.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Crossfitters around the world if Guerrero wins.



Spoiler


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I was just thinking that :lol: dude can't understand his own entrance music. Does he have a white mom or what? Then I might forgive him.


With a dad like his tho, he has no excuse :lol:


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

a cut is going to happen in this fight.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Zopilote said:


> Robert is such a fake ass fool :lol:
> 
> Dude coming out to Los Tigres del Norte, when he most likely doesn't understand a word they say. atsch


Fake Mexican vs Fake Puerto Rican, no wonder the Mexico vs Puerto Rico angle didn't catch on here.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Danny looks abit confused


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Garcia struggling with the southpaw stance but trying to time Guerreros straight line attack


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Garcia won round 2


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Guerrero
10-9 Garcia


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Christ, these commentators don't even know the difference between a landed punch and one that was blocked.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Close round to Danny on cleaner, heavier shots. Guerrero not doing a bad job countering Danny and rushing him, predicting where his head will be.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Danny has a flaw of backing straight up.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Floyd scouting for his comeback fight.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Swishy fighting incredibly dirty, so far.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Guerrero edged the second as well.
2 -0 RG


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Danny is landing punches, but Guerrero is the aggressor. Danny would be smart to try and land his left to the body.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Guerreros head too stationary, he's gonna walk into those hooks


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mayweather in the crowd


----------



## SamO408 (May 13, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Robert is such a fake ass fool :lol:
> 
> Dude coming out to Los Tigres del Norte, when he most likely doesn't understand a word they say. atsch





Bogotazo said:


> I was just thinking that :lol: dude can't understand his own entrance music. Does he have a white mom or what? Then I might forgive him.


I've spoken to both
They both speak Spanish

They're also from Gilroy aka Gilas
It's a rural farming town, full of farmworkers aka farmeros

Los Tigres are from SJ, one city away where I'm from. They're part of our culture here, and they're revered by the Mexican and Chicano communities here, and the members live in SJ, Morgan hill, and Gilroy. It's hometown shit man.

He's classic Chicano/Mexican American, with deep ties to the agricultural community

Y'all sound ignorant


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Danny's round clearly, Guerrero just walks into everything.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Seems Garcia's power hasn't moved up with him to 147


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

pretty good fight. Danny's key is the left hook to the body, that will change the fight in his favor. He cannot just move and hope for a left hook to hurt Guerrero to the head. He has to change the fight a little.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

2-1 Garcia but hes going to end up gassing hes backing up too much


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Guerrero 
10-9 Garcia 
10-9 Garcia


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Garcia doing his typical mixing up of seemingly wild hooks with good timing


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Danny won 3 on his punches connected. Guerrero will slow down and then Garcia will take over even more.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

They fighting Robert's fight...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

SamO408 said:


> I've spoken to both
> They both speak Spanish
> 
> They're also from Gilroy aka Gilas
> ...


Take it easy on them Sam
They ant ready.


Hows it going by the way


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

shit Danny hurt on the ropes


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

SamO408 said:


> I've spoken to both
> They both speak Spanish
> 
> They're also from Gilroy aka Gilas
> ...


I posted a video of both trying to speak Spanish, was painful to listen to. I'm sure both are nice guys but Guerrero and Danny can't string a complete sentence together.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bodypunches, key for Danny.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Garcia almost got taken down.


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Mayweather in the crowd


Khan sat row behind him, right of Eddie Murphy with his woman..


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Garcia almost got taken down.


He looks shit..


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

too bad Garcia is not quicker. He could land the left to the body and then an uppercut.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Garcia fighting like a bitch so far. What the fuck is he wearing.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Guerrero is gonna get knocked out if he don't tuck the chin.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Just started watching, Crispy looking shit, how do you guys have it?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Garcia got hurt there. And that counter-uppercut from Guerrero was nice. Think Robert edged it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Guerrero 
10-9 Garcia 
10-9 Garcia 
9-10 Guerrero


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Garcia telegraphs with his feet, needs that stutterstep every now and again


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

2-2


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Porter is a cool guy. Will fight anyone.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

2 - 2 even for me
DAnny got exposed by Lamont in the bigger weight and it seems he simply can't hang and rely on that power.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

I got Ghost 3 - 1.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Jeez, Garcia getting shaken up by fucking Robert Guerrero. That's just sad.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Guerrero might grind Garcia down. Danny's endurance and chin is being teste here.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

dannys right eye is swelling up


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Garcia is off tonight...


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Guerrero does better when he double jabs then throws his left, then just one jab.. He should feint the second jab and throw the left. Throw Danny off.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I tried tell you all that this fight would be tough.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

3-1 Guerrero.


How's Garcia going to win by back pedaling and hugging?


----------



## SamO408 (May 13, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Robert is such a fake ass fool :lol:
> 
> Dude coming out to Los Tigres del Norte, when he most likely doesn't understand a word they say. atsch





Bogotazo said:


> I posted a video of both trying to speak Spanish, was painful to listen to. I'm sure both are nice guys but Guerrero and Danny can't string a complete sentence together.


He's Mexican American brotha
He speaks like many of us 2nd and 3rd gen do
I've heard him speak to paisas in person. Got by just fine. 
I also know the members of Los tigers. They're huge ghost fans
Neta homie, it's a San jo/gilas thing , the band represents our farming heritage


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Danny has to get Guerrero out of here. Danny's left eye looks like it is starting to swell.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Another fight where Garcia looks like shit yet gets a gift decision.. Bank it.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Garcia round. He's looking winded though.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Garcia is off tonight...


garcias not a 147


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

3-2 Garcia


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Guerrero 
10-9 Garcia 
10-9 Garcia 
9-10 Guerrero 
9-10 Guerrero


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Oli said:


> Another fight where Garcia looks like shit yet gets a gift decision.. Bank it.


I am not sure, if this fight goes the distance and Guerrero stays the aggresor. in California where Guerrero is from? I think Robert gets the decision. Danny has to land that left to the body. That is the key right there. Looking for the left hook without setting it up will not work, and Danny will eventually get tired having a guy put this pressure on him.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

If Guerrero could cut off the ring and stop walking in straight lines Danny would be lost


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

3 - 2 guerrero
I guess Robert losing his friend before the arron fight really did have an effect


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sounded like the crowd was booing Mayweather.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

allenko1 said:


> Garcia is off tonight...


Matthysse and Khan made him look better than he is, he has a granite chin though


----------



## Spud1 (Jun 9, 2013)

Robert a lot stronger against Danny than I expected. Expect a close decision and enjoying the fight so far.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Danny has to stop that looping left hook hoping for Robert to walk into it. Throw the left.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

nice rights,


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Another clear Garcia round. Guerrero has no defense. And I never say "no defense"!


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Garcia needed that shit.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Guerrero 
10-9 Garcia 
10-9 Garcia 
9-10 Guerrero 
9-10 Guerrero
10-9 Garcia 

Philly Stand up!!!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Good shots by Garcia...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

3 - 3 even


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Garcia is legit


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

The Kraken said:


> Guerreros head too stationary, he's gonna walk into those hooks


.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Danny did some nice work there, but he is tired. His eyes are swelling a little. This is a grueling fight for both.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> 9-10 Guerrero
> 10-9 Garcia
> 10-9 Garcia
> 9-10 Guerrero
> ...


Got the same score, same rounds. We'll see if Garcia takes over or Guerrero forces a fight.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Good clear round for Garcia.

4-2 RG


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

GArcia is landing that nice right hand on Guerrero


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Wow Robert actually ducked a punch


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Really Gus? Floyd Mayweather is more famous than Eddie Murphy? Are they trying to be utterly ignorant or are they just that fucking retarded?


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Guerrero needs a second wind. He is getting tired and posing more. Which is why Danny's right is landing,


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> GArcia is landing that nice right hand on Guerrero


Khan wincing every time he throws it..lol


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

A quick counterpuncher who can feint and get Danny to throw first would give him fits


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hagler said:


> Khan wincing every time he throws it..lol


Khan won't fight Danny again.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Guerrero 
10-9 Garcia 
10-9 Garcia 
9-10 Guerrero 
9-10 Guerrero
10-9 Garcia 
10-9 Garcia 

Garcia right hand is landing hard


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

4 - 3 garcia

I don't know why Al hired that terrible bum Gun Johnson to commentate. Mark Kriegel is worse that Johnson


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Danny landing at will


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> Khan won't fight Danny again.


Loses if he does again..


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Danny with that lopping arching left when Guerrero walks in. Nice work by Danny, jab to the body. then right hand. I didn't think the right would be there much for Danny.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Another PBC is the fact that every single broadcast goes a half an hour over schedule. So if you DVR'd this fight and didn't extend the recording by at least half an hour you only get to watch the first 6 rounds. It's all these little things and the fact that making a fight between his best fighters seems harder than if Top Rank and Golden Boy were trying to make a fight together 5 years ago.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Guerrero is tired.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

4 - 4 even


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucking commentators:

"Guerrero's father... picked fruits... Garcia's father did lots of drugs." :rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Guerrero 
10-9 Garcia 
10-9 Garcia 
9-10 Guerrero 
9-10 Guerrero
10-9 Garcia 
10-9 Garcia 
10-9 Garcia 

Guerrero tired now


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

hate how Guerrero lowers his stance to try and block a body shot while throwing a half assed counter hook with no power


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Fucking commentators:
> 
> "Guerrero's father... picked fruits... Garcia's father did lots of drugs." :rofl


:lol: Yeah.

And now that further confirms our suspicions about Angel.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Guerrero has nothing on his punches


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Weird fight


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Guerrero just got his second wind. Danny will try and catch him now.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

4-4

Garcia got his groove and unless The Ghost catches his second wind, it's his fight to lose.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Man Guerrero has no reflexes.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

5 - 4 Garcia


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Garcia ripping him apart now. Surely Robert is no more after this loss.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Guerrero 
10-9 Garcia 
10-9 Garcia 
9-10 Guerrero 
9-10 Guerrero
10-9 Garcia 
10-9 Garcia 
10-9 Garcia 
10-9 Garcia


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Some crisp shots from Swift there, Ghost handling them and still coming forward. Dude is too tough.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Gatcia in control now. Just hope guerrero finishes the fight. I backed garcia on pts/dec


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

fight is still on the line...


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Garcia is superb when he puts shots together, but I'd like to see him on the advance a bit more.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

HAHAH! Garcia wings his hook, completely missing Guerrero. 

Commentator: "There goes that Floyd Mayweather style." :rofl


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

I think Thurman would hurt Garcia


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

None of these guys look like they should be champions at 147
Neither


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Why are they so surprised Danny was moving backwards? That's what he does. Edges backwards or forward and counters. That's how he beat Matthysse.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Guerrero has heart, he just does not have the speed or stamina or power to beat Garcia.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

The fuck is this idiot talm bout commentating? Talking like this has been a shut out. The prick just said Guererro hasn't won a round? The fuck is he watching?


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Danny was rocked at the end of 10


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Guerrero 
10-9 Garcia 
10-9 Garcia 
9-10 Guerrero 
9-10 Guerrero
10-9 Garcia 
10-9 Garcia 
10-9 Garcia 
10-9 Garcia
10-9 Garcia


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Why are they so surprised Danny was moving backwards? That's what he does. Edges backwards or forward and counters. That's how he beat Matthysse.


None of these men commentating the most watch actual boxing.
Its terrible.

6 - 4 Garcia


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Oli said:


> The fuck is this idiot talm bout commentating? Talking like this has been a shut out. The prick just said Guererro hasn't won a round? The fuck is he watching?


:verysad


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Give that Rd to guerrero maybe.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mayweather said he has Guerrero edging it


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Mayweather has Guerrero winnning


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

MAG1965 said:


> Guerrero has heart, he just does not have the speed or stamina or power to beat Garcia.


He has one dimension, the shit talking commentators actually made a good point, he hasn't made a single adjustment the whole fight, his chin has been up and walking in straight lines since round 1, no feints to speak of


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

nuclear said:


> Mayweather has Guerrero winnning


he fought Guerrero. So he favors him.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Did he just say, "Danny's a brawler, but he's boxing beautifully?"


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Mayweather said he has Guerrero edging it


Ridiculous


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

MAG1965 said:


> he fought Guerrero. So he favors him.


Doubt it, Floyd is usuaully pretty fair in his scoring.
Sometimes he'll even say his own guy is losing.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> :verysad


This dick wanted Guerrero's corner to throw the towel in after the 5th! Who the fuck is this idiot? Yeah he's losing the fight now but Jesus Christ.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

the fight now reminds me of Larry Holmes vs. Tex Cobb.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Guerrero 
10-9 Garcia 
10-9 Garcia 
9-10 Guerrero 
9-10 Guerrero
10-9 Garcia 
10-9 Garcia 
10-9 Garcia 
10-9 Garcia
10-9 Garcia
10-9 Garcia


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

7 - 4 Garcia


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Doubt it, Floyd is usuaully pretty fair in his scoring.
> Sometimes he'll even say his own guy is losing.


that is surprising he would pick the aggressive fighter.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Gatcia Rd , 7-4 Garcia going into 12


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> None of these men commentating the most watch actual boxing.
> Its terrible.
> 
> 6 - 4 Garcia


don't understand why they just don't use the regular crew that always does it...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Why are they so surprised Danny was moving backwards? That's what he does. Edges backwards or forward and counters. That's how he beat Matthysse.


Thank you Thurman. ffs.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Did he just say, "Danny's a brawler, but he's boxing beautifully?"


Don't try to figure out PBC commentators. They all have a medical condition in which their mouths move, autonomically. If they don't let some words come out, even if they have nothing to say, their heads would explode.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> None of these men commentating the most watch actual boxing.
> Its terrible.
> 
> 6 - 4 Garcia


This is the most stupid commentating iv heard in a very long time. This guy is a fucking bonafide imbecile and should be fired after this.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

This fight will be closer than people figure. I think.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Danny does not hold at all when he is on the ropes.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Lol winging punches.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Pretty uninteresting fight. Neither guy deserve the WBC title. That's the worst part of it.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

115-113 Garcia for me.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

DAnny was getting buzzed at the end
7 - 5 Garcia

Danny's done as a top level fight.
If I'm errol's spence management I'm trying to get him in the WBC eliminator


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Garcia wins but he hardly looked impressive did he


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Guerrero 
10-9 Garcia 
10-9 Garcia 
9-10 Guerrero 
9-10 Guerrero
10-9 Garcia 
10-9 Garcia 
10-9 Garcia 
10-9 Garcia
10-9 Garcia
10-9 Garcia
9-10 Guerrero 
116-112 Garcia

Standing ovation :happy

you wanna go toe-to-toe


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

they went at it at the end there


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

They both just lost.


----------



## Spud1 (Jun 9, 2013)

Who hired the commentators!


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Not an easy fight for Danny. I wouldn't be surprised if this is a split decision for Garcia.Obviously Garcia won the fight without any doubt.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Tim Bradley would stop both men


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Garcia wins but he hardly looked impressive did he


I've heard that alot in his career but he's undefeated


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Danny is such an overachiever, and I don't mean that as an insult


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Why doesn't Garcia use an effective jab? Or throw a damn jab at all. 

That's basically the difference between controlling a fight and and your opponent forcing a close fight. Clearly the case in this fight.

That's a HUGE flaw with Swift and really, this shouldn't have ever been this difficult for him.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Garcia on his bike all night. Average fight to be honest. No wonder people who watch fights don't become fans.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

good fight. where were those hands Guerrero threw at the end in round 8, 9, 10...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I was so happy when Showtime fired Gus and replaced him with slightly less terrible Mauro Ranallo (who hopefully they fire and hire Brian Kenny)
This is the man yelling nuts and guts.
God he is terrible


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

8-4 maybe 7-5 for Garcia


----------



## Spud1 (Jun 9, 2013)

Danny has forgot how to throw a jab ffs, won't keep this title for long without it, in this deep ww division.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> Garcia on his bike all night. Average fight to be honest. No wonder people who watch fights don't become fans.


The 2 fights before it made this look like FOTY


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Why doesn't Garcia use an effective jab? Or throw a damn jab at all.
> 
> That's basically the difference between controlling a fight and and your opponent forcing a close fight. Clearly the case in this fight.
> 
> That's a HUGE flaw with Swift and really, this shouldn't have ever been this difficult for him.


I think he doesn't throw enough. He's thinks too much his punches were much tighter than Guerrero's on the inside


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

it was a good fight for the first 4 or 5 rounds, but after that Garcia took over when Robert got tired.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

allenko1 said:


> good fight. where were those hands Guerrero threw at the end in round 8, 9, 10...


I think Guerrero purposely saved it for the end so he can get another payday


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Thurman will be licking his lips


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Garcia edged it from what I saw, didn't score or watched the whole of fight though.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

KOTF said:


> Tim Bradley would stop both men


I think stylistically Provodnikov would have been a hard fight for Danny


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

These commentators are really overrating this fight.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I've heard that alot in his career but he's undefeated


He's not, really.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

116-112
116-112
116-112


UD to Danny Garcia


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Guerrero needs to hang it up.
He is done and nothing will happen if he continues except brain damage.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I've heard that alot in his career but he's undefeated


But he should have lost to Herrera as we all know, he shouldnt be undefeated.

I was surprised at how much success guerrero had early on.

Garcia will lose to most top welters.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lamont really needs to be thinking he should come up in weight.
He beat the dog shit out of Garcia and really should have won IMHO


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Steve Lillis "Sergio Mora was all over the place tonight" haha yeah his commentary is fucking terrible


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

tommygun711 said:


> But he should have lost to Herrera as we all know, he shouldnt be defeated.
> 
> I was surprised at how much success guerrero had early on.
> 
> Garcia will lose to most top welters.


Ashley Theophane too


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

That is one UGLY baby !


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I always felt Garcia looked a little bit unmotivated for this fight, his mind seemed like it was elsewhere.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

I didn't know this fight was for the vacant title.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Thurman rhyming. 
Where is the man's spirit crystals


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hehe that baby is mad cute. Those babyfat cheeks.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Danny is in love with his hooks. Both are above average fighters. Not P4P type fighters.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/691100489010774016


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Did the ref lift Garcia's arm before his name was announced as the winner?


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Both versions of commentary were terrible, you think Gus was bad try listening to Mora and Papas, Boxnation ripping into them


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

I like Danny. He is a solid fighter. Nothing really exceptional, but a good fighter. Thurman vs . Garcia is a good fighter. Garcia vs. anyone is good. Porter. I think Porter beats Danny. Thurman? I don't know Thurman looks like he might be a little strong for Danny.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Steve Lillis "Sergio Mora was all over the place tonight" haha yeah his commentary is fucking terrible


:lol:


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Good fight. Can't wait for Thurman vs Porter


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Did the ref lift Garcia's arm before his name was announced as the winner?


I saw that also. He must have gottten a signal from ringside prior to it being announced.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, wasn't as good of a fight, just as predicted. Neither guy offer much for the division. Absolutely terrible that this was for a belt.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Did y'all not enjoy the main event? Maybe i'm the only one here but i did enjoy it :conf


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/691085406729801728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/691097047248846848


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Damn, wasn't as good of a fight, just as predicted. Neither guy offer much for the division. Absolutely terrible that this was for a belt.


I will be honest. A fight I would want to see is Garcia vs. Thurman.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Swift :cheers


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Did y'all not enjoy the main event? Maybe i'm the only one here but i did enjoy it :conf


I thought it was decent. Also won a wedge of money, so that helps.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Did y'all not enjoy the main event? Maybe i'm the only one here but i did enjoy it :conf


I enjoyed it. The first few round were competitive, but Guerrero got a little tired and Danny took over. I am not sure Danny deserved a world title with that win over Guerrero. but it was a good fight. Both guys showed heart.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Crean said:


> I thought it was decent. Also won a wedge of money, so that helps.


:good


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Like money may.. I had the guerrero winning...

How many times must bummy G get his shit pushed in and get a decision before the fbi investigates the corruptness going on with his decisions.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> I enjoyed it. The first few round were competitive, but Guerrero got a little tired and Danny took over. I am not sure Danny deserved a world title with that win over Guerrero. but it was a good fight. Both guys showed heart.


Agreed.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Did y'all not enjoy the main event? Maybe i'm the only one here but i did enjoy it :conf


I enjoyed it. Not like "WOW GREAT FIGHT" but decent fight. More so in the first half. It got repetitive with Garcia landing every power shot he threw and Guerrero just walking into them.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Doc said:


> Like money may.. I had the guerrero winning...
> Huh??
> 
> Most people here had garcia winning my 2 rounds or so.
> ...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Lamont really needs to be thinking he should come up in weight.
> He beat the dog shit out of Garcia and really should have won IMHO


Peterson is fighting Andre Berto next


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Floyd was on point, Guerrero won

But everyone knew he was going to get the decision


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Did y'all not enjoy the main event? Maybe i'm the only one here but i did enjoy it :conf


yeah the fight was a good one. Guerrero showed a of heart


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Them Bones said:


> Did y'all not enjoy the main event? Maybe i'm the only one here but i did enjoy it :conf


it was alright. the constant holding in the later rounds was boring to watch


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> That is one UGLY baby !


Have u got kids u silly cunt? She's gorgeous, you're a fucking idiot calling another man's child ugly..


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Doc said:


> Like money may.. I had the guerrero winning...
> 
> How many times must bummy G get his shit pushed in and get a decision before the fbi investigates the corruptness going on with his decisions.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Bama is that you?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


>


poor guy. wow. He has a lot of heart. I would quit right when it happened.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Kush said:


> Floyd was on point, Guerrero won
> 
> But everyone knew he was going to get the decision


There is no way Guerrero won that fight.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The best part was them referring to the legend Floyd Mayweather :lol: Loved it :happy


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Guerrero thinks he was robbed. I don't like blaming fighters who think they won since they're not looking in from the outside but..no. He won like 4 rounds max.

http://www.boxingscene.com/guerrero-furious-not-one-person-thought-danny-garcia-won--100650


----------



## SamO408 (May 13, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Lamont really needs to be thinking he should come up in weight.
> He beat the dog shit out of Garcia and really should have won IMHO


Agreed



Sweethome_Bama said:


> Thurman rhyming.
> Where is the man's spirit crystals


:lol:


----------



## SamO408 (May 13, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Take it easy on them Sam
> They ant ready.
> 
> 
> Hows it going by the way


:yep

Jus had to speak up some, know what I mean?

Things are well homie, thanks for askin
I'm still plugging along in the restaurant game
Winter has been pretty dry music wise, but I finished producing 2 albums that should be out spring time
And the calendar is full for all the super bowl festivities, most of the parties will be going down here in SJ
I'm gonna be gigging like crazy
Playin all stax shit, and some funk
How u been man?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Doc said:


> Like money may.. I had the guerrero winning...
> 
> How many times must bummy G get his shit pushed in and get a decision before the fbi investigates the corruptness going on with his decisions.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


How the fuck? I gave Guerrero two rounds. The 2nd and 12th. What a ridiculous scorecard that is to have Guerrero winning.

Danny looked excellent tonight to me. Like he realised he isn't a one shot KO puncher anymore and had to box, which he did so excellently.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Y'all are sleeping. Garcia was very good there.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> How the fuck? I gave Guerrero two rounds. The 2nd and 12th. What a ridiculous scorecard that is to have Guerrero winning.
> 
> Danny looked excellent tonight to me. Like he realised he isn't a one shot KO puncher anymore and had to box, which he did so excellently.


early on Guerrero looked better than I thought he would. He was moving forward and putting pressure on Danny hitting him with the jab and roughing him up a little. Then Guerrero got a little tired and he slowed down just enough for Danny to start landing punches and that was the fight pretty much.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

MAG1965 said:


> early on Guerrero looked better than I thought he would. He was moving forward and putting pressure on Danny hitting him with the jab and roughing him up a little. Then Guerrero got a little tired and he slowed down just enough for Danny to start landing punches and that was the fight pretty much.


Yeah but even in the rounds Guerrero was doing well and landing good left hands, for every one he landed Danny landed an equally nice a shot with his right hand or left hook and on top of that was landing more to the body and controlling the fight. Danny's right hand was fucking excellent through the whole fight.

I think the cards giving 4 rounds to Guerrero are generous but plausible. Anything more than that comes out of hate for Garcia.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I take my words from before the fight back that Guerrero-Garcia was a shit fight.
Thought Robert was too shot judging by the Martinez fight but he stepped his game up.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Yeah but even in the rounds Guerrero was doing well and landing good left hands, for every one he landed Danny landed an equally nice a shot with his right hand or left hook and on top of that was landing more to the body and controlling the fight. Danny's right hand was fucking excellent through the whole fight.
> 
> I think the cards giving 4 rounds to Guerrero are generous but plausible. Anything more than that comes out of hate for Garcia.


Well Guerrero proved he has heart, although he should retire soon enough. Those punches he took were flush and I respect his heart, but he really doesn't have good head movement, especially if he is going to face a puncher. Danny found his right hand midway through the fight, you are right. I liked it. Sort of a hook rather than straight, which is what Hearns could not land on Hagler after Tommy broke his right hand since the straight punches hurt more than the side ones. Makes me wonder if Danny hurt his right hand in the fight although Danny does not have a straight right, so that is a stupid comment by me probably. Danny vs. Thurman is a good fight. That is the fight I would love to see. Danny cannot go up any more divisions.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

MAG1965 said:


> the fight now reminds me of Larry Holmes vs. Tex Cobb.


Say hello to PBC's new color commentator.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

MAG1965 said:


> Well Guerrero proved he has heart, although he should retire soon enough. Those punches he took were flush and I respect his heart, but he really doesn't have good head movement, especially if he is going to face a puncher. Danny found his right hand midway through the fight, you are right. I liked it. Sort of a hook rather than straight, which is what Hearns could not land on Hagler after Tommy broke his right hand since the straight punches hurt more than the side ones. Makes me wonder if Danny hurt his right hand in the fight although Danny does not have a straight right, so that is a stupid comment by me probably. Danny vs. Thurman is a good fight. That is the fight I would love to see. Danny cannot go up any more divisions.


Yeah, I thought Ganny was landing it pretty well early in the fight too, he seemed to be looking for that moreso than his hook and was finding it flush, but it started landing with laser like accuracy in the mid-late fight. I think Danny's right hand was fine, I saw that right hand landing as a cross, overhand, hook and uppercut at times. But he doesn't like to throw straight shots really.

Danny - Thurman would be very good. Thurman's best bet would be to box the shit out of him but I wonder if he'd stick to that.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I was so happy when Showtime fired Gus and replaced him with slightly less terrible Mauro Ranallo (who hopefully they fire and hire Brian Kenny)
> This is the man yelling nuts and guts.
> God he is terrible


The entire Showtime crew is perfect and swapping out anyone the 3 is stupid.... Just like you.

I said it once they announced the PBC that I hope the Showtime crew would call the fights because they know what they are talking about and are enjoyable to listen too. They actually talk to each other and have intelligent or at least funny convos which is good esp during slow fights or slow points in a fight. All of these PBC announce teams are terrible and do nothing but hurt the sport when you realize that a lot of virgin boxing fans are forced to listen to their garbage.

And again I cant express this enough...... YOU ARE A MORON!!!!!!!!! You would think after years and years of posting you wouldn't be so completely and utterly clueless.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> The entire Showtime crew is perfect and swapping out anyone the 3 is stupid.... Just like you.
> 
> I said it once they announced the PBC that I hope the Showtime crew would call the fights because they know what they are talking about and are enjoyable to listen too. They actually talk to each other and have intelligent or at least funny convos which is good esp during good fights. All of these PBC announce teams are terrible and do nothing but hurt the sport when you realize that a lot of virgin boxing fans are forced to listen to their garbage.
> 
> And again I cant express this enough...... YOU ARE A MORON!!!!!!!!! You would think after years and years of posting you wouldn't be so completely and utterly clueless.


 The showtime crew it terrible. same as HBO. Back in the 1980s I think Showtime had the old CBS guys Gil Clancy and Tim Ryan, and HBO Merchant, Topkins and Leonard. Now? terrible guys. And Gil and Tim sometimes worked with a great knowlegeable guy Al Bernstein.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

MAG1965 said:


> The showtime crew it terrible. same as HBO. Back in the 1980s I think Showtime had the old CBS guys Gil Clancy and Tim Ryan, and HBO Merchant, Topkins and Leonard. Now? terrible guys. And Gil and Tim sometimes worked with a great knowlegeable guy Al Bernstein.


How are they terrible?? I can't find one fault in their game. Just because the entire crew isn't filled with boring 60 year old white guys doesn't mean they are terrible.

HBO yes they are terrible. They are cheerleaders. Most of what they say almost sounds scripted. They have nothing to say to each other and when they do talk to each other its very awkward and forced. Oh and they barely even watch the fights they are calling. Jim Lampley hasn't seen a punch land in about 5 years and mst of the punches he does call are misses or they were landed by the other fighter.

So again, besides the fact that they aren't from the 80s what is so terrible about the showtime crew?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Showtime crew best for calling what's happening

HBO crew best of dramatics

PBC crews are ass

but all are considerably better than sky and boxnation


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Showtime crew best for calling what's happening
> 
> HBO crew best of dramatics
> 
> ...


Although I like it that they have actual fighters in their panel like Froch and Nelson.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

sugarshane_24 said:


> Although I like it that they have actual fighters in their panel like Froch and Nelson.


Showtime have malignaggi, hbo have jones, pbc have... mora


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

HBO hasn't been dramatic in about 10 years. Lampley can try all he wants but he is basically just screaming nonsense just like Gus Johnson does.

BANG BANG BANG YOU LIKE THAT BANG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Showtime crew best for calling what's happening
> 
> HBO crew best of dramatics
> 
> ...


I prefer Showtime to any of the other above you've mentioned.

You should have a look at Al Bernstein's book...it's a good read.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Al-Bernstein-Undeniable-Truths-Boxing/dp/1938120302


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Mansour is so unlucky. Not that I thought it was a horrible decision but he was unlucky not winning vs Cunningham, then he didn't get the W vs Washington who isn't great and not he get shis jaw broken and fucks his tongue up in a fight he was winning early and probably would have won hadn't it happened.
I was thinking he was looking off and that he was wild even for his standards but I didn't know that his ajw and tongue were that bad. And now fucking Breazele has a win against him and Breazele is just not that goodtbf Tyson Fury wasn't either in the beginning but I was really hoping Mansour would finally get his big ko win.

And I was really hoping Guerrero could pullm off the upset I just don't like Garcia, very few people would look udnerwhelming ahving his record but he somehow manages to


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

How the fuck does Mora get that gig?
Haven't read the thread but just watched the fight and Mora is a fucking disgrace.I suspected a broken jaw right away but that poofter Mora tried to stain a great fight.

I was surprised at the odds on Hardcore but I still had a nibble and knew he wouldn't quit without good reason.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Doubt it, Floyd is usuaully pretty fair in his scoring.
> Sometimes he'll even say his own guy is losing.


I don't think he would say Garcia lost if he didn't think so either because I reckon he fancies shutting Garcia up.
That being said,I don't think Guerrero did quite enough although you listen to that idiot Mora and it was almost a shut out.
If Mora gets another gig I will definitely write a letter of complaint.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Garcia look great in spurts against come forward guys these days but I saw no big improvement.I can think of three fighters that I reckon would easily whup him.


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Scored the fight 9-3 in Garcia's favour. He took over the second half of the fight and it was an excellent display of boxing (though extremely ugly due to the holding).


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

I kind of wish Khan beats Garcia in a rematch.

That would swish up the 147lbs division somewhat, and Khan would inevitably be forced to fight the likes of Thurman or Brook, whilst being in a hot seat himself, ultimately making a "superstar" out of either Thurman or Brook.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/691101217347493888


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> I will be honest. A fight I would want to see is Garcia vs. Thurman.


after one time beats down porter he would beat the shit out of garcia and thats why that fight will not happen

danny garcia will do nothing as a 147

hell probably fight chris next and algieri might beat him


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

SamO408 said:


> :yep
> 
> Jus had to speak up some, know what I mean?
> 
> ...


Nice man, I wish you the best in this busy time coming up and success with the music man.
I'm doing all good right now, bout to go back to school, for the last time and work is pretty good, I'm on the promotion track.
So right now I can't complain.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Scored it 117 - 113 to Garcia, not impressed with either man. Danny isn't lasting long at 147lbs.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/691111761420750848
Just won't quit...


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow Khan. Cringe worthy.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Not good, Khan. Not good at all. He has to be careful now in the manner he approaches fights, because it wouldn't surpise me if Garcia also ignores him.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Chacal said:


> Showtime crew best for calling what's happening
> 
> HBO crew best of dramatics
> 
> ...


Showtime crew with Tarver as colour commentator was the best.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Floyd was not the judge. He didn't come close to winning and maybe he should watch the fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Showtime crew best for calling what's happening
> 
> HBO crew best of dramatics
> 
> ...


The best PBC commentators are on Spike and then CBS. Spike's crew are the guys who call Bellator fights, so they have experience and chemistry with each other and can provide excitement. Then Antonio Tarver is on the team and he's great. CBS has Steve Farhood scoring, Virgil Hunter, Paulie and I forget the 3rd person commentating.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/691111761420750848
> Just won't quit...


What is khan saying there? Can't make it out.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>


Delusional.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Chacal said:


> What is khan saying there? Can't make it out.


I don't know what is being said in the vid, but apparently Floyd kicked the whole thing off by looking back at Khan and saying "Is this the guy that beat you?" :lol:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/691253734500868096
For me, the pic below pretty much sums up their little rivalry..


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

I


Them Bones said:


> I don't know what is being said in the vid, but apparently Floyd kicked the whole thing off by looking back at Khan and saying "Is this the guy that beat you?" :lol:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/691253734500868096
> For me, the pic below pretty much sums up their little rivalry..


:rofl


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> I don't know what is being said in the vid, but apparently Floyd kicked the whole thing off by looking back at Khan and saying "Is this the guy that beat you?" :lol:
> 
> For me, the pic below pretty much sums up their little rivalry..


:rofl

Reminds me of Vitali glaring at Lewis during Stewards funeral.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> I don't know what is being said in the vid, but apparently Floyd kicked the whole thing off by looking back at Khan and saying "Is this the guy that beat you?" :lol:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/691253734500868096
> For me, the pic below pretty much sums up their little rivalry..


:rofl

Some excellent banter from Floyd there.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

dyna said:


> :rofl
> 
> Reminds me of Vitali glaring at Lewis during Stewards funeral.


That's kinda of a stretch there.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Chacal said:


> What is khan saying there? Can't make it out.


Here's the whole Floyd-Khan confrontation, including subtitles.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Garcia-Guerrero Ratings: An estimated 2.24 million tuned in.

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2016/01/24/tv-ratings-saturday-jan-23-2016/


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

Came to say this was a good fight except one things for certain is Sergio Mora takes the title for undisputed Danny Garcia dick rider, that commentary was unbearable. Guy is a fucking embarrassment. It irritated me so much in that I hope he gets KTFO his next fight.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Kampioni said:


> Came to say this was a good fight except one things for certain is Sergio Mora takes the title for undisputed Danny Garcia dick rider, that commentary was unbearable. Guy is a fucking embarrassment. It irritated me so much in that I hope he gets KTFO his next fight.


Aw c'mon now - If it wasn't for Sergio, I would never have realized what a powerful and devastating puncher Swifty is!

I wuz blind, but now ah can SEE !


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Aw c'mon now - If it wasn't for Sergio, I would never have realized what a powerful and devastating puncher Swifty is!
> 
> I wuz blind, but now ah can SEE !


:rofl :rofl


----------

